# Anyone had a doppler scan at 23 weeks?



## Hoolie

I've been scheduled in for some extra scans to check on my baby. A doppler scan at 23 weeks and further normal scans at 28 & 34 weeks.

Well my doppler scan is nearly here and I was wondering what to expect. I know it's a specialist scan that checks the blood flow but was wondering if they tell you then and there or if you have to wait for some results?

I suppose I'm asking if when you leave you know everything is okay or whether you have to wait for any sort of results?

It's Friday morning so only 3 more days to go.

Thanks

Alex


----------



## rachelrhin0

I think it depends on what kind of facility you are having your scan at and if your doctor will come in and go over it with you or not. I have heard of some people having to wait for results like with u/s but with me in my eperience I have always had my doctor come in and re-do the study and eplain everything to me. Please update as soon as you get back. I have my level II and my doppler scan done tomorrow too.


----------



## jess_smurf

lexi mummy has had one i would ask her 

good luck for your scan xx


----------



## Hoolie

thanks for the replies, Jess and Rachel

Good luck with your scan today Rachel. Hope everything goes well.

Alex


----------



## Lexi mummy

i have them done every 2 weeks hun as my placenta stopped working with lexi and thats why she was stillborn at 33 weeks. the blood wasnt flowing through to her. 

they litterally do a normal ultrasound and find a section of umbilical cord then flick a switch and you see squigly lines on the screen and hear what sounds like a heartbeat and thats the noise of the blood flowing to baby.

hopefully the blood flow with be good but it can sometimes show notching which can mean potential problems or reversed blood which would mean if you are over 24 weeks they will get baby out right away.

so far all of mine has come back clear. i normally see either my consultant or registra after the scan and they tell me whether growth and blood flow is good or not. i would ask during scan if they are happy with blood flow, if they arent they will let you know asap i am sure of it x


----------



## Hoolie

Thankyou Kirsty. That is really helpful.

Alex


----------

